

1K javascript speech synthesizer - xabi
http://www.p01.org/releases/JS1K_Speech_Synthesizer/JS1K_Speech_Synthesizer.htm

======
RodgerTheGreat
As mentioned in the source, this is based on a pouet demo:
<http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=50530>

Now I'm really tempted to see if I can rewrite it in Forth...

------
robwgibbons
Impossible to understand. Interesting implementation though, kudos

